# Building for free Chapter 2. Lawn Furniture!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

So what do you do when you have more boulders than money, some diesel in the tractor, and way too much time on your hands, and you need some lasting lawn chairs and a table? From Tractor beam labratories, we bring you the "Stone throne"


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

First, we had "Rock scissors paper", but that wasn't very practical. So Tractor beam labs added a few more rocks and boulders and created "Rock Chair, Stone table and how about another rock?"


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I weigh 265 pounds and can sit on any edge of this table or the chair and it doesn't budge. Not even the seat back. No movement at all. Sits perfectly still. The table is really unique in that it has what appears to be finger grips in the top and perfectly spaced straight lines in it going all the way across. Super cool that the photos just don't show.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Hard to gauge from the photos but aren't some of those heavier then a couple people could carry, use the tractor?

I will try to find some photos but a neighbor chopped down this massive oak tree that had disease he was trying to stop from spreading.

Ended up with the truck and made a nice chair out of it that I gave away as a wedding present.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

kau said:


> Hard to gauge from the photos but aren't some of those heavier then a couple people could carry, use the tractor?
> 
> I will try to find some photos but a neighbor chopped down this massive oak tree that had disease he was trying to stop from spreading.
> 
> Ended up with the truck and made a nice chair out of it that I gave away as a wedding present.


2 people can easily sit in the chair with the back. You can't see iyt, but the pedistal comes to a point at the seat side, so legs can go easily on either side or 2 can sit there without interferance from the pedistal. I was using rocks to build my deck off of, instead of using concrete piers, but this rock wanted to be a pedistal for my table so badly, that I just went on ahead and let it be! I had a nice smooth boulder on the pedistal, but it did rock (no pun intended) a bit. I dug out a bit of hillside for my best friend for a building he was putting up and found this rock you see. I set it off to the side and left it there for over a year. This year we really had a bad spring thaw, and I drove over to his place to fix his road. We were talking and I looked over at that rock and about passed out at the patterns in it. The mud had long washed away! Looked a lot better than the rock I had. Went home and grabbed the forks on the 990 and the tractor would only pick it up about 60 inches of the ground. Figure it has to weigh about 1200-15-- pounds. I worried about someone accidentially knocking it off and killing or dismembering somebody. I cannot even get it to budge by bouncing my weight on any edge of it, so it's safe.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks Sand! Welcome to the forum by the way!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has any other really cool landscape ideas that they've implimented at their front yards?


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Just a reminder, still very cool.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Fred Flintstone would be proud.


----------

